# How do you connect two Tivos across the Internet?



## SeeItNow (Feb 1, 2011)

OK, I have two HD series 3 Tivos in different cities.

Since they are both registered to me, they can see each others public IP address across the internet, but I am unable to play content from one to the other.

Is this a port-forwarding issue? I'd be happy to set up a router/port forwarding rule on each router to make this work. I'm told that others have made this work.

Any ideas would be most welcome. Thanks!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

If you Google



"thinkdiff Improve Transfer Speeds"


you should get a link to a thread on "the site which may not be mentioned here", where you will find someone who has bi-coastal TiVos (NY, LA) that can do MRV transfers.

Perhaps there will be enough "data" there to help you "deal" with your problem.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

TiVos only like to talk to other TiVos on the same LAN. So, you need a VPN.


----------



## MrSkippy53 (Jan 27, 2011)

wmcbrine said:


> TiVos only like to talk to other TiVos on the same LAN. So, you need a VPN.


If you have a Linksys 54 series router (and many other brands and models) check out a custom firmware called DD-WRT.

Once the firmware is loaded on your router you get a bunch of cool functions built into the firmware like. I use this to make my router be the VPN server.


----------

